# Zymol Detail



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So after buying some more Zymol glasur and using it again, I forgot how much I LOVE a good wax compared to sealants and new age nano pap. And I'm interested in the small pots of Zymol Detail 2oz. I realise better may exist, but it looks nice and is quite cheap, albeit in a small quality. 

So a few questions: 

1) how does it smell
2) how does it bead
3) how does it apply. 

4) how long would you expect it to last by comparison to say Glasur. This isn't important tbh as it would be tipped up way before it failed.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

2 Oz s available & @ US $18.00 . I guess Monza sells Zymol here .

As for the answers to your questions , I don t know myself , but might give it a try one day .


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Morethanpolish aswell


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sorted for suppliers, just interested in the product. 

Ill probably buy it anyway, regardless of the performance, as I'm interested in more than performance


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Reading the spec I always thought it was more for the plastics on your car so bumpers, air dams, spoilers etc,
Is that what you wanted it for rather than a general top to tail wax?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

It might be good for my ride then , with 2 large bumpers & spoiler .


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, i m pretty sure the Detail wax is for plastics and trim, not paint


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Just looked at their website , it s what s written , hey Goody !


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

What's up Sproc :wave:
Maggie, 
Check out the Holiday sampler packages on the Zymol site.
I recently got sampler #1 and am very happy with the products
Sampler two is a deal if you cough up the extra $


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I already own glasur, with HD cleanse. So would only purchase this on its own.

I realise it won't add anything glasur wouldn't, but who doesn't like using another product that not everyone uses or knows about?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Detail is fine to use on normal paint, sophisticated description by Zymol is, as usual, marketing BS. It's very good wax, especially for it's price. I would even say it's better than some of it's bigger and better known brothers from Zymol range.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Detail is fine to use on normal paint, sophisticated description by Zymol is, as usual, marketing BS. It's very good wax, especially for it's price. I would even say it's better than some of it's bigger and better known brothers from Zymol range.


Of course I wouldn't believe that it's only meant for a small portion. But I like the way zymol feels special, and in that respect would stick with where they say, rather than one product for the lot. If I was bothered about doing the lot in one go I'd probably buy a sealant.

That's great info! What about smell? I like smelling stuff!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Zymol changed smell of Detail, it used to smell like tuti-frutii, and now it's more like typical Zymol coconut-like smell. Either way,very pleasant.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Only £9.98 including delivery on the bay, are they all the same size?
More than polish shows it for £18.50 for 226g which looks like a mistake


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fairly certain it's 2oz and they've merely copied the product and amended it from one of the other waxes. 

I'd be pissed if it turned up and I wasn't aware though :lol:


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Fairly certain it's 2oz and they've merely copied the product and amended it from one of the other waxes.
> 
> I'd be pissed if it turned up and I wasn't aware though :lol:


Yes, it's only a 56 gram tiny pot, it will be back in stock with us early next week. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's ok as I have some now. Smells lovely!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We have it in stock and our price is correct, is Zymol list price, the bay stuff is probably genuine but way too cheap so must be a reason. 
Holiday Kits aren't available over here. 
Detail feels really good to use, I have a tub on the go which I use on any painted surface, its a bit like Concours so smells good, nice and oily but not overly soft, spreads really well - a great intro to Zymol waxes actually before you buy a larger jar. Its a bit late to go into my garage and open it but will try to remember in the morning...PM me a reminder if you want


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've not tried it it, but will be at the weekend as I'm stripping the rear diffuser and removing the numberplate sticky pads and will use this. Can't wait. 

It smells like tropical goodness and is rather oily, can push the top layer with a finger, but it's hard underneath. Hopefully spreads easily


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Spreads beautifully - I did half a plastic car with some once.


----------

